# John Deere L120 k66 upgrade



## mmatt (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm putting a k66 transaxle into my L120. I got the transaxle when I bought the tractor. The only upgrade kits I've found include the tranaxle. Does anyone know where I can get a parts list to purchase the parts separately? I know I need 23 x 10.5 wheels and some nuts bolts and brackets to modify the attachment of the transmission. Can anyone help?


----------

